

How We Cut Latency Down by 30k% on Our Git Server - geal
https://www.clever-cloud.com/blog/engineering/2015/06/09/git-server-30k-improvement/

======
MrPatan
That's not how percentages work.

~~~
geal
That new git server is so fast, it finished before you started it!

More seriously, the performance improvement here is really significant

